# Official NXT Discussion Thread 8/17



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

There are only five NXT Rookies left in the competition and the next NXT Poll results will reveal a double elimination! Who do you think will be WWE's next breakout star? Let your voice be heard. Your votes count for 50 percent.

Discuss.​


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Harris & Watson will be eliminated.

But if Riley is eliminated I riot.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I was disappointed with how short of an appearance Riley had on Raw last night after winning the Power of the Punch challenge last week. 

This is my prediction.

1. Kaval
2. McGillicuddy
3. Riley

4. Harris
5. Watson


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

This is how I want it:

Kaval
Husky
Riley

Mcgullicutty
Watson 

This is how I think it will be:

Kaval
Mcgullicutty 
Riley

Husky
Watson


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

I have to hope Riley doesn't go. I was confident he'd be fine, up until last week when he was in the bottom two. Not to mention, his Raw appearance was kinda underwhelming for me, and it didn't allow him to have the impact he should have, tbh.

I think it should be:
1) Kaval
2) Alex Riley
3) Michael McGillicutty

4) Percy Watson
5) Husky Harris


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I want Husky Harris to stay but I just can't see it with Michael McGillicutty being so high. 

1. Kaval
2. Michael Mcgillicutty
3. Alex Riley

4. Husky Harris
5. Percy Watson


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Husky Harris and Percy Watson are out


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Harris sucks and his look is even worse, I think he's mentally challenged or something.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> Harris & Watson will be eliminated.
> 
> But if Riley is eliminated I riot.


i think most would. him and kaval are the best on this season. and riley being in the last two last week was just sad.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Husky Harris and Percy Watson will be eliminated and Kaval will win nxt next week.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

-Josh- said:


> i think most would. him and kaval are the best on this season. and riley being in the last two last week was just sad.


He was in the last two? I didn't watch last week, that's total bullshit.


----------



## Cena97 (Mar 18, 2010)

fatty harris and alex riley shud get eliminated, they both suck


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Cena97 said:


> fatty harris and alex riley shud get eliminated, they both suck


Alex Riley is the best guy on the NXT, he's better then half of the guys on the main roster.

I agree about Harris though


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I think Percy Watson is definately one to go, and I'd have no problem with Alex Riley joining him. 

It'll probably be Harris though.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> He was in the last two? I didn't watch last week, that's total bullshit.


yep. he was number 5 and cannon got the boot.



Cena97 said:


> fatty harris and alex riley shud get eliminated, they both suck


1. should
2.why does riley suck? because hes extremely charismatic and great on the mic. the same reasons why cenas so over.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Bottom two will be: Harris/Watson
Bottom two should be: Watson/Hennig

Kaval and Riley will stay in no doubt...I'm still waiting for my Morrison/Kaval match!


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

pretty pumped for NXT tonight to say the least. It finally dawned upon me why there was a double elimintation tonight, it was bc next weeks nxt is taped tonight after the show, so they couldnt have the fans vote if that happend.

anyway i cant wait to see who gets out, i wont see it live as i will be at the yankee game but i am gonna dvr it. i swear my bros better not tell me what happend or i'll go nuts!! Thinking that Percy and Husky get out and husky joins the nexus


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised if Riley went tonight, and I wouldn't mind, he doesn't need to be on NXT anymore after Raw. It's obvious he's going to play a big role in the Miz/Bryan rivalry, Miz could just say that Riley is his guest for Raw, and we will get a Bryan/Riley match before the payoff of Miz/Bryan. Then after that people will forget that he didn't have a contract.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I have a feeling Riley will be eliminated.. just a hunch.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

If riley's eliminated i will be very pissed.

I think it's going to be low ki/kaval, riley, and mgillicutty.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Hopefully Husky Harris will be one of the two who will be eliminated.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I wouldn't be shocked if Harris survives the night. The obvious is that he is one of the two "low on the totem pole", so they could switch it up and have someone unexpectedd leave, like Riley or Kaval.

If it was based on my vote though i'd say: Harris and Watson

Watson is one of my favorites (heck, the final 5 are all my favorites) though.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'd happily have all of these final 5 on Raw/Smackdown. I'm hoping Husky Harris stays, he's the main reason I watch NXT and he's the guy I think would struggle getting onto Raw/Smackdown without the NXT boost. 

I'm hoping both Riley & Watson go tonight, I think they're both good talents but I personally don't like them so having them off my tv screen for a few weeks atleast would be nice + they'll be back soon enough.


----------



## Altintop (Jul 22, 2007)

I think that Percy will definitely be eliminated tonight.
And maybe husky Harris as well.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Watson is out for sure, and for the rest, I don't want any of them to leave, but I suppose it will be Riley...


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

As long as Hennig doesn't go I will be happy. I'd kick Husky/Watson/Riley.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Cena97 said:


> fatty harris and alex riley shud get eliminated, they both suck


GO HAVE SEX WITH THE MOON!!!


----------



## Red Stinger (Aug 25, 2008)

Husky and Riley must survive.


----------



## Defective (Apr 8, 2007)

SJFC said:


> GO HAVE SEX WITH THE MOON!!!


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Anyways,imo the two that should go are McHenning and HH.
But I think that Watson and Husky will be eliminated.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Cena97 said:


> fatty harris and alex riley shud get eliminated, they both suck


GTFO and STFU and sell god damn it :gun::gun::gun::gun::faint::faint::faint::faint:

Tonight is the end of the road for Riley and Watson


----------



## Red Stinger (Aug 25, 2008)

When does it start?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Henning and Riley to go


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Husky and Percy I hope.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Percy Watson is joining Darren Young! Oh Yeah!


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Is next week the finale or is it in two weeks?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Husky Harris will win NXT.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Here we go


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

The best part about tonight is no Lucky.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Ha, Cody Rhodes is gonna be on next week's Warehouse 13


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

ugh, percy annoys the hell out of me


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

The new announcing chick kind of scares me, Im not gonna lie.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

yea huskay!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm actually suprised that Cole hasn't drawn a heart on Miz's pic in the opening credits


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Bland McGuillicuty


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I'm not gonna lie, I think no matter which two guys get eliminated, I'll be sad about at least one of them. These guys are gonna be something special.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

OK, I'll admit it, that was a good Kaval impression from Cole


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

I kinda like Percy's shirt...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

riley is so gone


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

jamie keyes is the co host?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Black Kurt Angle :lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm gettin elminated tonight

OH YEAH


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

doctorj89 said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I think no matter which two guys get eliminated, I'll be sad about at least one of them. These guys are gonna be something special.


i agree...although, percy needs to go. he has talent, but the gimmick gotta GO! and so do the spirit fingers!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I enjoy how apathetic Alex Riley is of the other contestants especially dudes like Percy Watson.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Lmao! Percy killed it!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

eyelovetree said:


> I kinda like Percy's shirt...


a few Rookies already have shirts...I wouldn't mind buying a mustache shirt


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

in real life?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Cole's annoying as hell.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Riley is my God 

That seemed way over 1 minute


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Lucky got pwned


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

joshman82 said:


> i agree...although, percy needs to go. he has talent, but the gimmick gotta GO! and so do the spirit fingers!


Fair enough ... though I want that shirt he's got on. OH YEAH!

I'm not particularly a fan of Riley, but I'm kind of enjoying his little promo here.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

hahaha, hennig owning!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Mcgillicutty's owning.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

McGillicutty is garbage.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Well, if nothing else, at least I now know McGuillicutty is a heel.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Lol riley is otunga 2.0


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Some pretty bad insults from Henning

Lame


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

yea hes got mic skills


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So that guy is shit on the mic in comparison to Riley..


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Riley didn't finish his promo and then gets owned by Michael Blandguillicuty. Wow! He's going home.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The fuck Riley is 10x the wrestler botchtunga is


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I hate McGillicutty bad bad promo.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

The Striker said:


> McGillicutty is garbage.


Agreed with this.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

good reaction for kaval. dude is getting over.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Holy Kaval! This is really hilarious! Reminds me of Christian's lame rhymes back in the day lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Kaval rapping :lmao

OH SHIT TNA


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Total Nonstop Action? Wtf.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

OH SNAP!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL Kaval..


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

kaval started off well...actually, he finished well too.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

I tune in out of boredom and get a Lo-Ki rap. im ok with this silly show now.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

micheal sucked 0_0


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

TNA mention? :shocked:

The A-Listers are marking out now


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

TNA REFERENCE! Kaval just got promo of the week. Sorry Cena.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Total Nonstop Action


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Kaval, you're the man, but never rap again!!!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Kaval dissed TNA. FTW


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

TOTAL non-stop ACTION?!?! whoa


----------



## theanticanadian (Feb 15, 2006)

Well, bye Kaval.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Total Nonstop Action?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Kaval won. Damn lol, I can't say I was expecting that from him. Also, I wonder how many kids just asked their parents who Barry Windham is ...


----------



## Toruresu (Feb 2, 2009)

LOL! Did he plugged TNA?!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

the devil wears cowboy boots

he's winning imo


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

All the promos were good but Husky's.


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

Kaval will be future endeavored


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Kaval dissing TNA


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

:lmao Kaval must win now


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

holy shit did kaval just promote TNA?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Kaval to be released tomorrow 

Husky and Henning suck on the mic btw


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

OH YEAH!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Saw that coming.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

OH NO!!!!


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

Kaval's rap was awesome


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

oh yeah


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL @ Percy Watson's gimmick going down the tubes.


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

OH YEAH!!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

what a pile of horse shit.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I JUST GOT ELIMINATED BABY

OH YEAH


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm surprised, I was sure it'd be Husky


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*OH YEAH*


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

He'll be back.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

OMG, Riley has been saved for the first elim of the night, thank God. Was that a random elimination, or based on the "votes"?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Bye, Eddie Murphy.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

1 for 1 tonight


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

OH NO!!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Oh no! Well, it's kind of a coincidence that Darren Young just got kicked out of Nexus ... Anyone else see a reunited South Beach Boys down in FCW, and eventually on SD?


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Percy to join NXT? ... Or will he reunite with Young and debut on Smackdown/RAW?


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

percy is gone? well that is bullshit!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Was Percy not 3rd last week?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Percy Watson will be teamed with Darren Young in a month


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Percy Watson and Husky Harris switching positions in NXT.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Make it 2-2 and get rid of the fat man that can't wrestle and just throws people around the ring like a moron.


----------



## skookum (Sep 2, 2008)

I've never watched this before...what the hell is this? 

Also were they shooting during that rap battle thing? Because Low-Ki's bit didn't seem scripted at all.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

no more spirit fingers...thank god!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

doctorj89 said:


> Oh no! Well, it's kind of a coincidence that Darren Young just got kicked out of Nexus ... Anyone else see a reunited South Beach Boys down in FCW, and eventually on SD?


I wouldn't complain about that, we need more tag-teams and even if they end up as the jobbers of the division they'll increase the overall competition so it's all good.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

You forgot your straw holmes


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

did Kaval just get himself future endeavored?


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Percy didnt make it a win tonight.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

percy always looked like he was chewing shit.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

skookum said:


> I've never watched this before...what the hell is this?
> 
> Also were they shooting during that rap battle thing? Because Low-Ki's bit didn't seem scripted at all.


idk..he stumbled in the middle, but redeemed himself at the end. or maybe because i was focusing on the camera showing laycool and i stopped listening...


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> percy always looked like he was chewing shit.


Its what happens when you do to much coke.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> did Kaval just get himself future endeavored?


I took it more as a crack at TNA, not a plug for them. Either way I imagine he'll be getting 'spoken to' after the show.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

As expected. Now please get rid of McGillicutty.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> percy always looked like he was chewing shit.


:lmao


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow was i freaking shocked he mentioned total nonstop action, i wasn't sure if he was bashing tna or not, whehter he was or not, he referenced them and i'am not sure wwe will like that, not that i'am complaining, i found that pretty cool


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

look like only two match will happen on nxt tonight.

Alex Riley vs Kaval. 

Husky Harris vs Michael McGillicutty.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

For Cena97:








Anyways how is tonights show?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I still can't believe Ki pulled out a direct TNA reference, good or bad. Striker almost marked out, Matthews/Cole were at a loss for words, and if you watch the stage, Zack Ryder was laughing at it too.

That was awesome on so many levels.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Young to join Cena...to form the new tag team ..Cenation


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

OOOOOH RADIIOOO~!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Michael McGillinobody.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Fuck! They are going to job Ryder to Blandguillicuty.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I like Ryder, but you know it's bad when you even job to the rookies lol


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

jjapples said:


> I took it more as a crack at TNA, not a plug for them. Either way I imagine he'll be getting 'spoken to' after the show.


He'll be OK, at ONS 05 Joey Styles called Kid Kash Mr TNA so it's not the first time the company's been referenced in WWE.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

"Oooohhhh, radioooooo"

Oh it feels so long since I've heard that epic theme!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Ryder got no heat there.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Ryder wrestling?! I never thought I'd see the day. Also, am I the only one who kind of misses his absurd trunks?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ryder going to job to a rookie


----------



## skookum (Sep 2, 2008)

Striker is still upset over that TNA reference...he just buried Mick Foley with that "Ryder is the best to come out of Long Island ever" comment.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Are you serious bro? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

did anyone here the dig at foley?

sayin ryder is the best superstar to come out of long island


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ryder will win.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Ryder got new trunks again as well as whatever he was wearing as a jacket.


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

will94 said:


> I still can't believe Ki pulled out a direct TNA reference, good or bad. Striker almost marked out, Matthews/Cole were at a loss for words, and if you watch the stage, Zack Ryder was laughing at it too.
> 
> That was awesome on so many levels.


It was pretty awesome. :agree:


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

jjapples said:


> I took it more as a crack at TNA, not a plug for them. Either way I imagine he'll be getting 'spoken to' after the show.


Me too, i agree it's more of a diss

But i wonder if he will get in trouble just for mentioning them

I hope not


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Henning = bland


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

doctorj89 said:


> Ryder wrestling?! I never thought I'd see the day. Also, am I the only one who kind of misses his absurd trunks?


It certainly made him different, I don't know why they got rid of them.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

LOL ZACK RYDER WON


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank God Ryder won!


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Man everyone is going for the jugular tonight

Edit:Ryder Won :lmao


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Zach Ryder won a match!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

yeessss no jobbing to a bland rookie


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Hes not going to get in trouble. 

TNA isnt even a shit stain on WWE's underwear these days.

I cant believe they gave Ryder a win.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Ryder wins hell yes
Kaval will stay at no 1


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I take what I said about Ryder back lol. Good stuff!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

to sum up his performance...how about craptastic


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> Percy Watson will be teamed with Darren Young in a month


The South Beach Boyz (Darren Young and Percy Watson)
http://www.youtube.com/v/pK9U4uzUQrs?fs=1&hl=en_US


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

MysticRVD said:


> Henning = bland


Hennig, there're only 2 ns in his name


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

They should have had McGuillicuty turn on Kofi here.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

McGillinobody started out 6-0. He's now lost three in a row. 6-3.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

w00t, called it to my bestie-hopefully that means Hennig will be eliminated tonight. I liked him alot in FCW and at the start of this season but every week I like him less and less


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WOO.......WOO.......WOO!

:lmao


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

WOOOOO WOOOOO WOOOOO YOU KNOW IT! That man is full of LULZ. I hope WWE doesn't fire him any time soon.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

The Striker said:


> WOO.......WOO.......WOO!
> 
> :lmao


You Know It


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Kaval and Layla relationship developing


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Kaval and Layla : Love Affair? Haha.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Can I get a gif of Layla jumping up and down please?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Undertaker to destroy Husky Harris for some unexplained reason.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Kane and Mysterio was an unbelieveable matchup? Really?

Kaval and Husky again? If Kaval doesn't go over this time I riot lol


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

laughing my FUCKING ass off- Michelle McCool actually owned someone!


----------



## skookum (Sep 2, 2008)

What the hell was that?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I'm not gonna lie, I was not pleased at the concept of Lay-Cool being pros, in the first place, but over time, their interactions with Kaval have gotten to be pretty funny. Also, I just now noticed that Kaval always wears the same thing but in different colors (feel stupid). 

Husky Harris is also a major creep ass.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Husky is GOD.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

huskay, laying down the mac


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

If Husky pins Ki for the fourth time...I riot.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Fuck I love Husky!
He's really gotten some personality over the passed month or so. Good to see


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

husky got rejected. lol


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Harris/Kaval *again*? What it this, the third match between them? There are other opponants


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I'm now a Husky Harris fan after hearing him stand up and hit on the Undertaker's wife. Even if he was just acting and some WWE writer told him to.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Husky, Undertaker beware!


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> If Husky pins Ki for the fourth time...I riot.


Seriously, it would just be fucking retarded.


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

Michelle Harris? 
Michelle Calloway?
I'm conflicted...


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

If Harris wins tonight i think we can wave goodbye to A-Ri


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

PhilThePain said:


> Undertaker to destroy Husky Harris for some unexplained reason.


this just in...Husky found in a vegetative state


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I actually hope the top 4 all get contracts. Hope Riley doesn't go later tonight.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

These two women are hot.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WOAAAHHH!! YOU'RE ONLY SMOKE AND MIRRORS!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Wooooooooooooo Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> Undertaker to destroy Husky Harris for some unexplained reason.


Husky to get the DDP treatment


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Can someone PLEASE find this full song?


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

OOOHHHH, YOU'RE ONLY SMOKE AND MIRRORRRRS!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

This should be Husky's permanent theme.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Husky will win


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

big fan of the coctail dress here

farve reference


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> this just in...Husky found in a vegetative state


And the entire whole of NXT starts revolving around whodunnit?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Michael Cole is the Anti-IWC


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I love Cole and Matthews going at each other all the time. They should be the RAW announce team imo


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Cole owned Kaval.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

coles on a rant again.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

kaval to job AGAIN?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

God, Cole ... really?! Just because DB is back doesn't mean you have to start bashing Kaval for being big on the internet.


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

Cody's theme is just so catchy...
Anyway, Kaval to win...please.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

LOL Cole's pathetic feud with the internet continues.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I have never wanted to kiss Kaval's ass...Layla on the other hand


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

I dont think you can get much more opposite than Brett Favre and Kaval


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

thats it, i want to see mathews and cole in a cage match!


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

skookum said:


> Striker is still upset over that TNA reference...he just buried Mick Foley with that "Ryder is the best to come out of Long Island ever" comment.


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x59c17_matt-striker-and-mick-foley-face-to_sport


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

What's Cole's issue with the internet? He sounds like Ted Stevens talking about the "series of tubes".


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

How dare Kaval STEAL Morrison's flying chuck?!


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

I have a feeling Fat Fuck is going to win -_-


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

That flip kick actually looked like it landed pretty hard.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Cole is just pissed that he's the internet's bitch on Raw with all the GM emails.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

STOMPED!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

kaval wins...FATALITY!


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Thank you sweet Jesus =]


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Kaval wins!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

KAVAL!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Husky is dead 0_0
kaval is ovaaah as fukkk


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Now that's a Warrior's Way! Fuck!


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

FUCK YEAH!!!

That stomp was beautiful.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Cya later Husky A-Ri should stay now hopefully


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

FINALLY we got a good Warrior's Way. That shit looked sick.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Sick Warrior's Way


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Epically botched Rock Bottom attempt. Guy is plain awful. No idea how he's still there. Like I said, he just throws people around the ring like a moron.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Husky Harris vs. Kaval III. It isn't up there with Austin/The Rock, Steamboat/Ric Flair in the greatest trilogy of matches but man, what a match. It's only a matter of time before Mr. McMahon tells Kaval and Daniel Bryan to just go out there for twenty minutes and do whatever they want.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Fun little match between Kaval and Husky. The two have excellent chemistry together, aside from that bothced uranage, and Harris sold the Warrior's Way perfectly.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Hm.. 2 rookies lose... interesting.

3/4 rookies lose with Kaval to unsuprisingly maintain that number one spot?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

McGillibuddy is getting eliminated


His whole match with Ryder was just an excuse to eliminate him


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> Husky Harris vs. Kaval III. It isn't up there with Austin/The Rock, Steamboat/Ric Flair in the greatest trilogy of matches but man, what a match. It's only a matter of time before Mr. McMahon tells Kaval and Daniel Bryan to just go out there for twenty minutes and do whatever they want.


itll happen on superstars


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

That match was great, not to sure what Husky was doing when he bounced off the ropes only to kick Kaval though. Beggers can't be choosers however, really intense battle. Kaval's finisher looked pretty brutal.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Hennig will probably be eliminated. He's had the least impact out of all the rookies, even Husky.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

So I guess we are getting Riley vs. MVP?


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Good match, botch aside. Nice to see Kaval get the pin, and Husky took that like a champ.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Wait, so who's Riley gonna face? 

Cody? Kofi?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, I guess Kaval is total nonstop action.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Riley will take on either MVP or Kofi.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> It's only a matter of time before Mr. McMahon tells Kaval and Daniel Bryan to just go out there for twenty minutes and do whatever they want.


The IWC, myself included, would have a collective orgasm.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Hahaha, That new Resident Evil movie looks like its just gonna be scene after scene of things flying at the screen


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Ninja Rush said:


> itll happen on superstars


better then nothing. an opening match at wrestlemania would be nice.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

DB to be his opponent?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Now just have Riley go over and have Husky eliminated it will be a perfect night


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Jobber entrance for Riley. That's all that pile of shit deserves.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow. Kofi vs. Riley? Sucks Riley is gonna lose this..


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Ninja Rush said:


> itll happen on superstars


Nothing wrong with that, some of the best tv matches take place on Superstars. Hell, some of that show's main-events are better than PPV main-events despite, or possibly because of, the lack of star power. _And_ we get to see Chavo winning matches


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and no one asked why Tarver HELPED The Miz


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

absent t ballot. lol.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Riley to win!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

So much for Riley picking up a win. Damn. Should be a good match at least


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

rock for real


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> and no one asked why Tarver HELPED The Miz


"the enemy of my enemy is my friend"


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Give anything to see McGillinobody eliminated tonight. Alex Riley is Champion material.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> Nothing wrong with that, some of the best tv matches take place on Superstars. Hell, some of that show's main-events are better than PPV main-events despite, or possibly because of, the lack of star power. _And_ we get to see Chavo winning matches


Gonna be straight with you, Iv never watched superstars I wasnt at a live smackdown for, and 3 quarters of the time I cant remember its on, watch TNA, go to bed.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

alex riley is not that great in the ring at all. kinda bland.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Riley got ownt.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow! Riley got squashed!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Riley squashed. Fuck that


----------



## skookum (Sep 2, 2008)

Alex has a raging boner right now? What the fuck is up with that?


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Riley got raped.

Coming off the top rope counters always look stupid as crap.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

thank you jeebus..Kofi wins


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Ninja Rush said:


> Gonna be straight with you, Iv never watched superstars I wasnt at a live smackdown for, and 3 quarters of the time I cant remember its on, watch TNA, go to bed.


The multimedia section's your friend there. Or youtube.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

what was the point of that match?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

LOL riley got in no offense


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Damn, was hoping for atleast a halfway decent match with a little back and forth


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

what was the point of this match? lol

I was expecting something to happen


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Really hope Riley stays until next week at least. Go home Husky


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

SJFC said:


> what was the point of that match?


That's a good question. It lasted a whole two minutes.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

get jericho back on this show! he would make the rookies look good and give them an occasional win! what was the point of that squash?!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Riley is going home. Travesty!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Joeyontherun22 said:


> alex riley is not that great in the ring at all. kinda bland.


Check out his match with Justin Gabriel on FCW from the 30th May, it's in the multimedia section. Very good match that really shows what they can do.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

well maybe they lost alittle faith in Alex..I mean he was suppost to have this big spot on raw too..and he just showed up for like 2 min.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Horrible watching Riley get destroyed.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

The perfect kid is garbage to me
IMO he should be going home, but thats not happening is it?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

RKO696 said:


> what was the point of this match? lol
> 
> I was expecting something to happen


Um, this is NXT.. not RAW or SD! The match was to showcase Riley.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I hope Joe Henning is getting eliminated here. I wanna see Husky at least make the top three.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Is either Kaval or Riley leaving.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Riley really doesn't do anything for me. I think Kaval and Danielson could have some epic matches in the future, imagine those two in a best of 3 falls match.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I hope Joe Henning is getting eliminated here. I wanna see Husky at least make the top three.


 

*HENNIG... its HENNIG!!!*


Soz just gets my goat when people get his name wrong.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

a Summerfest fan fest...with the Bella's..my god..condom sales must have went thru the roof


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Is either Kaval or Riley leaving.


what kaval was number 1 last week lol


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Alex Riley needs to change his attire to this


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> *HENNIG... its HENNIG!!!*
> 
> 
> Soz just gets my goat when people get his name wrong.


Beat me to it. I've already corrected one person tonight.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

BRIE: Welcome to Summerslam Fan Axxess, will you put your beef in my taco?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I was so glad we got to see Black Cena vs Cena ... but really, I just wanted them to show a side-by-side picture of Young and Cena.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cena v2!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Bizarro got kicked out =(


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Is either Kaval or Riley leaving.


LOL kaval leaving


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

The replay just makes me antry all over again. The ending of that match was ridiculous. Pretty much the whole night kinda irked me, once again Jericho is the only one to put over a rookie.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Cole just saved Kaval's job with that reference :lmao


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

God, Cole needs to go eat a sack of baby dicks.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

what's with all the TNA reference :lmao


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

susan boyle comparison, gah


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Michael Cole fails.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So with the return of Bryan, Michael Cole is officially a heel.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

We are living in the AGE OF COLE.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole's Kaval face. :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Damn, The TNA comment


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

wait, what? cole and mathews been bickering all night and now they agree on that? wtf?


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

LOL @ Cole's botched high five.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

oh shit Kaval is gone


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

cole is the GOAT.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Matthews heel turn!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Cole is a tool.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Cole is a fool.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

what tna reference?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

They should do an NXT for Announcers.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

WHAT?! Josh Matthews and Cole on the same page?! I'm a little turned around on why Matthews thinks Kaval should be eliminated seeing as he's the only rookie to win tonight... Maybe they are trying to push Riley to win this thing


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cole's new catch phrase......and I quote...followed by a deep sucking sound..I wonder if Riley can feel it all the way in the back


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

What Matthews said makes absolutely no sense. How would what they saw tonight dictate Kaval leaving?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't hate Alex Riley, but I'm just bewildered by the fact that everybody seems to love the guy besides me. I just don't see it in him.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Kaval is the only rookie to win and Riley get absolutely squashed so yeah logic would say Kaval should be eliminated and Riley should win.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I got a feel Riley is going home.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Cole is such a tool. I'd rather listen to him say VINTAGE! all night then hear him lap up Riley and Miz's nut cheese like a dog. Riley's promos are nothing more than your typical arrogant heel schtick and his ring work leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Cole heel turn has made him bearable.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

That makes no sense. Kaval number one last week and being the only rookie to win tonight. How does that make him deserving of going home? :S


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

wat was the tna comment i missed it..but i dont get why matthews now says kaval shoudl go home wen hes been all for him and danielson when he was on nxt and wat he said macdde no sense either cause kaval won tonight


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> Check out his match with Justin Gabriel on FCW from the 30th May, it's in the multimedia section. Very good match that really shows what they can do.


i go to FCW all the time.. i'm not impressed. Im more impressed with Kaval then all the wrestlers in this competition. Riley brings NOTHING different to the table.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

joshman82 said:


> wait, what? cole and mathews been bickering all night and now they agree on that? wtf?


Yeah but he wasn't happy about it. Gorilla Monsoon occasionally agreed with Booby Heenan when he made a point that was logical rather than simply slating the babyfaces.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

first off, how did michael cole referenced tna? and secondly, josh matthews said he agrees with cole based on tonight. that made no sense whatsoever, riley pretty much got squashed by kofi kingston and kaval finally beat husky harris, wtf


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

and, kaval won his match..was the only rookie to do so tonight...i don't get why mathews said what he said.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I suppose it's possible that they were just trying to put Riley over, in the event that he gets eliminated?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Betty Honest said:


> WHAT?! Josh Matthews and Cole on the same page?! I'm a little turned around on why Matthews thinks Kaval should be eliminated seeing as he's the only rookie to win tonight... Maybe they are trying to push Riley to win this thing


so Kaval to be fired then return at the next PPV


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Based on tonight? Kaval won, and Riley lost..so their comments didn't make any sense.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Good.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

noooooooooo


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Husky is gone


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHAT. THE. FUCK.


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Woooooooooooo, its nice to be right.

Husky sucks, good riddance.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Fuck not Harris send that bland fuck Riley home


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

RatedRudy said:


> *first off, how did michael cole referenced tna?* and secondly, josh matthews said he agrees with cole based on tonight. that made no sense whatsoever, riley pretty much got squashed by kofi kingston and kaval finally beat husky harris, wtf


HE SAID IMPACT, DUH, IT MUST BE A TNA REFERENCE AND NOT JUST THE USE OF A COMMON WORD IN THE ENGLISH LANGUAGE 

Yes, I'm taking the piss out of the TNA marks who jump all over even the slightest hint of a TNA mention


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

LOL LOL


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

i am pleased lol


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Not really shocking, IMO.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Yesss A-Ri survives!!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> Yeah but he wasn't happy about it. Gorilla Monsoon occasionally agreed with Booby Heenan when he made a point that was logical rather than simply slating the babyfaces.


but his reasoning didn't make any sense.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Love this Cody's promo.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Good thing Kaval survived.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

hahah Cody is awesome


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

iamloco724 said:


> wat was the tna comment i missed it..but i dont get why matthews now says kaval shoudl go home wen hes been all for him and danielson when he was on nxt and wat he said macdde no sense either cause kaval won tonight


Cuz Kaval mentioned "total non-stop action" in his rap

lmao @ Rhodes :lmao


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

YES, There is a God! Riley to be in the finale!

lmao @ "Dashing" Cody Rhodes!


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

Good luck in your Future endeavors zack ryder, more like good luck in your future TNA.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Woah, when did Cody get good on the mic?


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

nevermind "dashing" is the GOAT.


----------



## JayBlazeABlaze (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm happy Riley made it, had my doubts there for a bit.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Cody fucking Rhodes.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank GOD! Great NXT episode. Harris was by far the worst on this show. Eddie Murphy was second.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Husky deserves to stay on much more than Riley does. Nice to see Cody cut a good promo. About time he shows a little fire.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

cody giving voice to my thoughts


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Shit, do I love "Dashing" Cody Rhodes.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

WTF; Rhodes has gone batshit.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> Fuck not Harris *send that bland fuck Riley home*


There's that infamous perro lack of common sense.

Bye fatass, go drown your sorrows with a bottle of cooking oil.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

NXT endings are so awesome.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

mvp still has his glasses on. lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

:lmao at the epic botch.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The Striker said:


> Woah, when did Cody get good on the mic?


he didn't


HOLY SHIT!


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Botched?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Another good NXT show tonight. Husky being eliminated sucks though.

MVP needs to get a grip. What a bad botch.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Warriors headbutt?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Makes sense. Hennig and Riley are the only guys in NXT 2 who Vince would actually push.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I think Kaval just murdered Husky Harris!!!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

holy crap. dramatic ending to NXT. well done O_O


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Husky going to Nexus


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

No selling by Husky lol


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Quite a good ending imo.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

lmao @ michelle

she sounds like a mom defending her kid


----------



## skookum (Sep 2, 2008)

Was it just me or did that Rhodes kick to Kaval's nuts look like a stiff shot?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

perro said:


> he didn't


Uh, he just cut a better promo than anyone on NXT did.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Whoa, no rankings tonight?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> There's that infamous perro lack of common sense.
> 
> Bye fatass, go drown your sorrows with a bottle of cooking oil.



Pyro you'll mark for any bland ken doll they produce down in Florida

Husky was more entertaining in this segment then riley's entire run so far


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> Husky going to Nexus


Hopefully Cena knows how to take an odd fall or two. Or fifteen.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Husky is such a great heel. I can't get over how much better this Season is then the last.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

The feud between Kaval and Husky has actually been very well done. Too bad the writers can't figure out how to piece something like that on RAW and SD.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I was impress by Chodes mic skills tonight. Give that man an IC push next.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Mommy McCool


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

kaval, hennig and riley...the final 3...the way it should be.


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

Looking forward to Layla/Kaval vs. Michelle McCool/Taker


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

The Striker said:


> Woah, when did Cody get good on the mic?


He's been good for a while - it helps to have the right material.
Nice to see him let loose and get a bit 'angry'. He did well, and good ending to the show.
Oh well, McGillicutty to win I guess.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

Kaval Calaway? well, husky did hit on Michelle McCalaway...


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow a lot of chaos, it got me thinking of some of it wasn't scripted, freaking husky harris wanted to speak but cody was just going crazy.i enjoyed this ending very much, it was better than when eli cottonwood went crazy.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The right three guys are in the final imo


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> Husky is such a great heel. I can't get over how much better this Season is then the last.


Dude's not a good anything. He's awful in the ring and has zero personality on the mic. Terrible pick to participate in this.


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

Pretty good episode. I liked the ending and I was impressed by Cody's promo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> Pyro you'll mark for any bland ken doll they produce down in Florida
> 
> Husky was more entertaining in this segment then riley's entire run so far


I'll mark for anybody who knows their way around the mic. Riley is a total complete package, he has the mic skills, the charisma and the look that WWE loves, and he's decent in the ring. Husky is out of shape, sloppy and bad on the mic. The only reason you hate Riley is because you (mistakenly) think he's just a clone of The Miz.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

Total Package said:


> Dude's not a good anything. He's awful in the ring and has zero personality on the mic. Terrible pick to participate in this.


couldnt be anymore wrong.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> I'll mark for anybody who knows their way around the mic. Riley is a total complete package, he has the mic skills, the charisma and the look that WWE loves. The only reason you hate Riley is because you (mistakenly) think he's just a clone of The Miz.


what? when did i ever say that

I hate Riley cause hes just another Cocky heel with no individuality what so ever other then the fact he wares a varsity jacket


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

The Enforcer said:


> The feud between Kaval and Husky has actually been very well done. Too bad the writers can't figure out how to piece something like that on RAW and SD.


Who's to say this won't continue on SD. The show's moving to SyFy soon and I'm pretty sure that they'll introduce some new angles to reignite it when it does. Harris/Kaval, while hardly on the level of Triple H moving across when they went to MyNetwork TV, could very well be a part of that. The fact we're getting to see more from the likes of Cody is a good sign as well.


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Really happy with the final three. 

I thought maybe Percy would have made it over MM at one point but I think he really fell off as the season progressed.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Thrawn3d said:


> Really happy with the final three.
> 
> I thought maybe Percy would have made it over MM at one point but I think he really fell off as the season progressed.


True, he started of well but we'd seen everything he brought to the table by week 3. Hopefully the South Beach Boys will be reunited now that Darren Young is out of Nexus, we need more tag-teams.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

That TNA comment might cost Kaval.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

i have to say....

i am now into layla.

i am very late.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> That TNA comment might cost Kaval.


did the rookies make their own words up tonight or were they told to say a specific thing while doing it?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

bjnelson19705 said:


> did the rookies make their own words up tonight or were they told to say a specific thing while doing it?


They picked their own topic. Kaval was raping about all the members of NXT and finished the rap with Total Nonstop Action.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> what? when did i ever say that
> 
> I hate Riley cause hes just another Cocky heel with no individuality what so ever other then the fact he wares a varsity jacket


So you're ignoring his skills and just hate him because he's a cocky heel? That's retarded. It's not even his decision what he is.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Just glad Blandguillicuty didn't beat Ryder.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Just glad Blandguillicuty didn't beat Ryder.


I have to admit, I actually thought McGillicutty would win it because of Ryder's jobber status.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Just glad Blandguillicuty didn't beat Ryder.


Wait a second, he lost to RYDER? :lmao :lmao Was it clean?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

yea it was a clean lost


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> Wait a second, he lost to RYDER? :lmao :lmao Was it clean?


WOOOO WOOOO YOU KNOW IT


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

cavs25 said:


> yea it was a clean lost


Oh my god. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Alright, I'm changing my pick. It's definately Kaval or Riley now, Hennig's credibility just shot down the shitter. There's no way I'm taking him seriously as a future world champion now.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I laughed when Ryder yelled at him "You serious bro?".


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

After tonight, I'm not sure that I see Riley winning. He took Kofi's Trouble in Paradise just awfully, and the rest of his match was completely generic. He ran out of mic time, and prior to that, it wasn't anything special. 

Kaval got all the momentum with his stomp to the outside on Husky, plus the pros coming to his aid. That said, the TNA comment (if not scripted) was incredibly stupid for him to say, and overall, his speech wasn't great. 

McGillicutty looked the best in his match out of all of them... it was the only one that looked like a real WWE match. That said, creative likely doesn't want him to win if they have him taking the loss to Ryder. As far as his speech goes, it was... interesting. It would've been great if he was supposed to be a heel... but he's not. I don't think. 

Really, after tonight, I don't see any of these guys as the next NXT winner... eesh. If anyone it'd be Kaval. I guess we'll have to see what happens in the next weeks before I could make a better call.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

That's the problem with McGuillicuty. He's a face but delivers his promo like a straight up heel.

I don't know what happened to Riley tonight but even the best guys will have one bad night.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> That's the problem with McGuillicuty. He's a face but delivers his promo like a straight up heel.
> 
> I don't know what happened to Riley tonight but even the best guys will have one bad night.


and that's hennig is as bland as ted dibiase jr. And that's saying something.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

omg Cody's rant was unbelievable.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

The_Jiz said:


> omg Cody's rant was unbelievable.


Haha, yeah. Line of the night, without a doubt was Cody Rhodes to Zack Ryder: "Good luck with you're, uh, future endeavors."

That one probably hit a little too close to home for a jobber.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Is it me or does Cody Rhodes just reek of awesomeness? I really like his gimmick too. At this point I see Alex Riley winning NXT Season 2. Sucks Husky got eliminated, I started to really get into him. Can't wait for the finale in a few weeks.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> So you're ignoring his skills and just hate him because he's a cocky heel? That's retarded. It's not even his decision what he is.


no iam hating him cause he brings nothing to the table


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

cant believe i miss this episode, I bet when they air it here in Cali its gonna be edit


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> no iam hating him cause he brings nothing to the table


Which is the exact opposite of what you just said, which is that you hate him because he's a cocky heel.

Alex Riley bleeds charisma, is one of the most natural mic workers the WWE has hired in years, plays his character great and has a decent enough ability in the ring. He has no weaknesses.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Which is the exact opposite of what you just said, which is that you hate him because he's a cocky heel.
> 
> Alex Riley bleeds charisma, is one of the most natural mic workers the WWE has hired in years, plays his character great and has a decent enough ability in the ring. He has no weaknesses.


Yeah, Riley is just fantastic at being a cookie-cutter cocky heel. He's no different than Kennedy or Miz.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Which is the exact opposite of what you just said, which is that you hate him because he's a cocky heel.
> 
> Alex Riley bleeds charisma, is one of the most natural mic workers the WWE has hired in years, plays his character great and has a decent enough ability in the ring. He has no weaknesses.


no i hate him because he basically just another zach ryder, sure hes good on the mic but who cares if hes just another stale mass produced bore


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Enforcer said:


> Yeah, Riley is just fantastic at being a cookie-cutter cocky heel. He's no different than Kennedy or Miz.


Don't cry because he insulted and helped destroy Danielson this week.

If he's no different than Kennedy or Miz, WWE should be quite keen on giving him a push. Those characters obviously worked.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

Alex Riley brings no variety at all to WWE. So you except me to pay 50 dollars to see the typical jock character be played for the thousand time? If I wanted that, I'd download college themed movies or go back to school.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Pyro™;8742375 said:


> Don't cry because he insulted and helped destroy Danielson this week.
> 
> If he's no different than Kennedy or Miz, WWE should be quite keen on giving him a push. Those characters obviously worked.


I hope when they bring A-Ri up to the main roster he doesn't become Miz's lackey.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Don't cry because he insulted and helped destroy Danielson this week.
> 
> If he's no different than Kennedy or Miz, WWE should be quite keen on giving him a push. Those characters obviously worked.


What does Danielson have to do with Riley?

Yeah Vince likes those types of characters but they're so tired and overdone. The guy has charisma but there isn't anything that makes him stand out from all of the other heels just like him. I don't know about you, but things like calling the other guys on NXT 'dorks' doesn't scream future World champ to me.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Don't cry because he insulted and helped destroy Danielson this week.


really?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Enforcer said:


> What does Danielson have to do with Riley?
> 
> Yeah Vince likes those types of characters but they're so tired and overdone. The guy has charisma but there isn't anything that makes him stand out from all of the other heels just like him. I don't know about you, but things like calling the other guys on NXT 'dorks' doesn't scream future World champ to me.


Who cares if they're overdone? Wrestling by NATURE is overdone, that's why it works. People like familiarity.

Let's say, theoretically that Vince thinks that Riley's gimmick has to be changed for him to be a main eventer, and I don't think it does, and there's no proof of it, but let's say that's what he thinks. All he has to do is take off the jacket and say something else. The problem is solved SO easily.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Who cares if they're overdone? Wrestling by NATURE is overdone, that's why it works. People like familiarity.
> 
> Let's say, theoretically that Vince thinks that Riley's gimmick has to be changed for him to be a main eventer, and I don't think it does, and there's no proof of it, but let's say that's what he takes. All he has to do is take off the jacket and say something else. The problem is solved SO easily.


Then do it already. Get him far, far away from Miz, lose the high school jock gimmick, and give him a more serious edge and he's tolerable. His promos are so over the top and stupid for the most part that it's hard to take him serious.


----------



## DrEndlessDennis (Feb 16, 2010)

Riley is WAY different than Miz heel wise. Riley is loud and actually has a voice that more so wakes you up than puts you asleep, he also seems more quick witted and has a better look to him as well. Riley has the tools to get over right away, where it took Miz several years. If we have to compare Riley to someone mic wise, it would be Kennedy. And WWE right now is lacking a Kennedy-ish heel.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Enforcer said:


> Then do it already. Get him far, far away from Miz, lose the high school jock gimmick, and give him a more serious edge and he's tolerable. His promos are so over the top and stupid for the most part that it's hard to take him serious.


Hard to take him seriously? And what's the alternative? A small, generic looking jobber who spent half the competition wearing a pink shirt and a bland, generic Ted jr clone?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Who cares if they're overdone? Wrestling by NATURE is overdone, that's why it works. People like familiarity.


that doesn't mean its good


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It also doesn't mean it's not.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> It also doesn't mean it's not.


we dont need another guy like rilley on the roster 

we got enough guys like him


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

I think the problem is they paired up Riley with the Miz.. AND they are miraculously buddies. These two with their enormous egos shouldn't be getting along. It makes Riley extremely generic and predictable here. I like Riley. He has made me a fan over the weeks so I hope he does well in the future.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> we dont need another guy like rilley on the roster
> 
> we got enough guys like him


No we don't. I wish we did, the product would be a lot easier.

What we do have enough of are guys like Hennig who exist in the WWE for only one of two reasons, either their lineage or their look, and small, underdog characters like Kaval.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> No we don't. I wish we did, the product would be a lot easier.
> 
> What we do have enough of are guys like Hennig who exist in the WWE for only one of two reasons, either their lineage or their look, and small, underdog characters like Kaval.


Well tbh there's only 2 other small underdog characters and 1 of them barely loses. So that leaves Evan Bourne who barely wins, besides him there are no small, underdog characters.

If you think of cocky heels: The Miz, Heath Slater, David Otunga, Zack Ryder, Dolph Ziggler, "Dashing" Cody Rhodes, The Dudebusters


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> No we don't. I wish we did, the product would be a lot easier.
> 
> What we do have enough of are guys like Hennig who exist in the WWE for only one of two reasons, either their lineage or their look, and small, underdog characters like Kaval.


Kaval may be small but hes hardly an underdog

riley is no different then rhodes, ziggler, Dibiase, or Ryder


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> Kaval may be small but hes hardly an underdog
> 
> riley is no different then rhodes, ziggler, Dibiase, or Ryder


Except of course for the massive charisma advantage he has over them. 

Kaval isn't an underdog? What show are you watching? It even came out of his own mouth.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

perro said:


> Kaval may be small but hes hardly an underdog
> 
> riley is no different then rhodes, ziggler, Dibiase, or Ryder


Only difference he's better on the mic then all of them but he's not better in the ring then Ziggler & Rhodes.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Kaval is NOT playing the underdog role. To begin with, he has a losing record and the announcers don't cum in their pants every time he hits a move like they do with Mysterio. Being small and athletic is where the similarities between Kaval and Rey stop.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Enforcer said:


> Kaval is NOT playing the underdog role. To begin with, he has a losing record and the announcers don't cum in their pants every time he hits a move like they do with Mysterio. Being small and athletic is where the similarities between Kaval and Rey stop.


Underdog means you're expected to lose, not that you always come back from the disadvantage.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Underdog means you're expected to lose, not that you always come back from the disadvantage.


trust me no one really expect kaval to lose sept for cole


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> trust me no one really expect kaval to lose sept for cole


They don't? He has a losing record. Hell, he lost to the same guy THREE TIMES.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> They don't? He has a losing record. Hell, he lost to the same guy THREE TIMES.


yeah and he is still obviously the best guy in the ring their

even the casuals can see it


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He absolutely is, but his booking suggests a loss. I don't see how you can argue that he's expected to come out with the short end of the stick. Other than having more wins, he's been booked exactly like Daniel Bryan.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> He absolutely is, but his booking suggests a loss. I don't see how you can argue that he's expected to come out with the short end of the stick. Other than having more wins, he's been booked exactly like Daniel Bryan.


its the way he carries him self


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

that bull to say that rey and kaval are the same.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

perro said:


> its the way he carries him self


right


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

The Striker said:


> I don't hate Alex Riley, but I'm just bewildered by the fact that everybody seems to love the guy besides me. I just don't see it in him.


Well he has mic skills, which automatically means the IWC has to salivate incessantly over him. He's just not that interesting to me. He seems way too similar to most of the other cocky heels that have come around. Cody said it best a few weeks back when he said Riley looks like he's playing a character not being a character. In ring, he's pretty mediocre, I haven't really seen him have an impressive match and that includes on youtube. His delivery is way overdone on the mic, and I just can't take a guy seriously when he calls people dorks while wearing a varsity jacket. Hennig said it best when he said that Riley was Otunga part 2. If he can show a bit more of a serious side, and also make some progress in the ring, then I think he might have a good future.

Overall, it was a really good show. I would have preferred Harris stayed and Riley was eliminated. But I loved Cody Rhodes' closing promo. He showed great intensity and perfect delivery on the mic. Some of his lines were very witty, especially the future endeavors one to Ryder. The closing brawl was very well done as well. I would love if Harris joined Nexus, he has the physical presence and look that would make Nexus look more formidable.

I still think Kaval is likely to win, but with Cole sucking Riley every Tuesday and then Matthews claiming that somehow today's results show Riley was the top contender, it sure seems that WWE is pushing Riley to win it. Hennig doesn't have much chance to win it either. He'd fit in well with Nexus along with Harris.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

All i can say about this episode is...

Cody Rhodes = your future world champion.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Great episode I loved Mcgillicutty dissing each rookie and Cody's rant at the end was awesome, he needs an IC title feud sometime soon


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

That was a pretty good episode of NXT. Good opening promos, decent matches and a great ending.

The opening promos by everyone were good. But, McGillycutty pretty much owned everyone here. He was by far the best. His match with Zack Ryder was the best match of this episode.

The other tw matches were pretty short. Hilarious intervention of Husky trying to woo Michelle. Fun promo by Cole too, his Kaval face made me laugh.

Cody and Husky losing their minds at the end was well done. Although, the wrong person got eliminated tonight. It shouldn't have been Husky. Should have been that boring Alex Riley instead.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Hell yes, Harris got eliminated. He should've been eliminated way earlier, but okay he's gone now.

Good that Riley, Kaval and Hennig are the remaining three. Btw, lol at Mathews at doing a Tenay/West in reading from a letter .


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Can someone please give Rhodes a big, big push?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

That Cody Rhodes promo was better than anything any of the rookies have ever done. Also would have liked to see Watson wrestle one last time but meh.

Anyone that isn't Riley to win.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Good show, but why did Riley get squased in 2 minutes??

Good ending with Cody and Harris. Well done. I hope Harris goes to SD, I really like the guy. 
Good to see Hennig, Rilay and Kaval as the final 3/ 

I also find it funny that Kaval said Total nonstop action and called Hennig ''Joe''


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

'dashing' cody rhodes is currently my favourite wwe superstar. between the grooming segments and his promos and his entrance music, welp he's great.


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

Am I the only one thinking that Kaval will win NXT, Bryan will win the US title at Night Of Champions, and then we will get a PPV match between those 2? Make this happen!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

My overall thoughts of this weeks show

Kaval saying Total Non-Stop Action shocked me
Percy being voted off pleased me
Layla & Kaval are defo gunna be an on-screen couple on Smackdown arn't they.
Husky coming onto Taker's wife = lol
Kaval-Harris....again??
Michael Cole doing a promo around the word 'Impact' made me realise all these TNA references were a work
Cole & Matthews both saying Kaval should go and Riley should win baffled me (why were WWE trying to make us think Kaval should be gone and Riley should win? Surely they;d just fix it like that)
Husky being voted off was a bummer
Cody's promo after it was really good
The ending melee was pretty stupid and it achieved nothing apart from make me wonder what the point was.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Just watched the beginning again, and I loved that Percy was the one who's left first. He was AGAIN annoying with the freaking dance and ''you know what i'm saying'' shit.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Moonlight_drive said:


> Just watched the beginning again, and I loved that Percy was the one who's left first. He was AGAIN annoying with the freaking dance and ''you know what i'm saying'' shit.


yeah, i've never understood why he was so over at first. i always thought he was a cross between donkey from shrek, santino and richard simmons. he's incredibly athletic and fairly good in the ring, but his character sucked and wore thin quickly. i also don't think he is as charismatic as people think either. he would seem nervous or scared or just a little off in the last few weeks. whenever he had to get serious or do something on the fly, he seemed to freeze and it just didn't seem natural.


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

Maybe Josh knows that Cole is the GM and he's trying to stay on his good side


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

Just got round to watching the show (couldn't face staying up until 3 to watch then getting up at 7 for work). I enjoyed it, would rather Hennig had gone rather than Husky but c'est la vie. And go Michelle for putting husky in his place, must admit that made me :lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Huganomics said:


> I have to admit, I actually thought McGillicutty would win it because of Ryder's jobber status.


Ryder has been getting crapped on this whole season of NXT. First by Miz and now by Dashing Cody Rhodes. I'm glad he won tonight so he wouldn't be a complete joke.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Quotes of the evening:

"Alex Riley is the David Otunga of NXT2" - Joe Hennig
"Why would you say that?" - Josh Mathews (on Kaval)
"Its Rookie Michael McGillicutty vs. Prozac Ryder" - Michael Cole hits the nail on the head.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

-Pretty good show, Dissapointed that Percy was voted off ahead of mcgillicutty and harris.
-Harris wrestling in cowboy boots is WTF?
-Kaval - Harris again? If they do end up on smackdown then they should stear clear as people will be bored of that match up.
-Kaval calling henning, Joe, was a uhoh moment, but to follow up with "total nonstop action" was a :shocked: holy shit! Can he really, Did he Really just say that?
-Kaval and layla will probably be a couple in the future, a love triangle story will probably explain the laycool breakup.
-Tonight showed although Alex is good on the mic (I am a fan of him) he needs to work on getting the point across and not get carried away with himself. A couple times ive seen promos of his and thought "where is he going with this?" sure it works out but he needs to work on timing. It seemed he wasnt nearly finished his promo when he ran out last night.
-I feel kaval will have just lost NXT season 2 last night and both josh and cole (well josh primarily) showing that people backstage arent happy with him and his rap. I didnt expect josh to say kaval should go. I hope im wrong though.

Good show, Kaval was the centre of it.


----------



## thisgamewelose (May 31, 2010)

Yes, Kaval won his match, but he also had a competition earlier in the night, so that might justify why josh put him in last place. No, it didn't really make much snse, but that's the only excuse to be used.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

thisgamewelose said:


> Yes, Kaval won his match, but he also had a competition earlier in the night, so that might justify why josh put him in last place. No, it didn't really make much snse, but that's the only excuse to be used.


Here's a theory, all throughout this season they've been trying to get across the idea that Kaval needs to show more personality. At the start he found it difficult but has now, finally, come out of his shell. Since his attempts to be entertaining are pretty terrible, this may be a somewhat clunky way of sowing that they want him to revert to the old Kaval, having the face Matthews say what he did may be step one.


----------

